
You may be powerless to stop a drone from hovering over your own yard - eplanit
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/the-switch/wp/2016/01/13/you-may-be-powerless-to-stop-a-drone-from-hovering-over-your-own-yard/
======
ddingus
My yard, should I decide a drone is a bother, might just become sort of a
hazard. Odd failures here and there.

